# F**k Ups



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

What's the most hurtful thing you've done to a person you love and care about?


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

The pure and simple fact that we broke up. I still have feelings for her to this day and its been a couple years later. I know she has feelings for me as we keep trying to see if things could work but nothing ever pans out. I kick myself to this day.


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> What's the most hurtful thing you've done to a person you love and care about?


What happen


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

rosecityrhom said:


> The pure and simple fact that we broke up. I still have feelings for her to this day and its been a couple years later. I know she has feelings for me as we keep trying to see if things could work but nothing ever pans out. I kick myself to this day.


About the same here, only difference is that I haven't seen my ex for two years now. When we broke up, we haven't really talked stuff out (it was more like "well, it's over", and after that I saw her just a couple of times and that was that). It still bugs me a little at certain moments, even though I'm over it and enjoying life again. But it's nagging a bit deep inside my mind, because to me, it hasn't been closed properly...

Aah, well, f*ck it, life goes on


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

A long time ago, when I was young, I slept with my girlfriends best friend and another friend of hers. I was an ass when I was younger and did not care about anyone but myself. Never cheated again and that was 17 years ago so be easy on me.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

...saying that i wished her more than the worse after the break up







...saying that i f**king hate her and f**king hated the way it all went down







....but i guess what's done is done...no goin back...


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

if you guys had a chance to fix it, would you? and how?


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

I CAN'T FIX WHAT I DID! AND SHE CAN BE MAD AT ME ALL SHE WANTS! SHE CAN HAVE HER BOYFRIEND KICK MY ASS IF SHE WANTS! I DON'T CARE! WHAT WAS DONE IS DONE!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> if you guys had a chance to fix it, would you? and how?


Nah, I see no reason to fix it, now that I know how she really is. Let bygones by bygones...


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> SHE CAN HAVE HER BOYFRIEND KICK MY ASS IF SHE.


Hey man hey, I dont want to hear that talk from you. No what I mean.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I have never done anything bad....I am an angel


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

No one's ass is being kicked. No one said I'm mad. The only thing that got to me was the pure and simple fact that you said you "f**king hate me" and that you wish i get f*cked over in the end...that hurts. But you're right..what's done is done... although I would want the chance to change the way it all happened... but I cant do it alone, so I guess it just wont change... On the other hand . . . NEVER have I wished for anything like that on my ex's, and I sure as hell dont plan on starting now!.!. 8/


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

hey can you guys do this over the phone.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

...but you can't change the way it happened...you just f**king can't, ok????....everything that was done was because of the fact that you wanted it to f**king change!!!! I DID NOT WANT TO CHANGE ANYTHING! YOU WANTED IT TO F**KING CHANGE! YOU WANTED EVERYTHING YOUR WAY! EVERY F**KING THING! END OF F**KING DISCUSSION! IT WONT CHANGE, NOR WILL IT EVER CHANGE BECAUSE IT HAS BE EMBEDDED IN MY HEART FOR ETERNITY!


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

There is a PM feature on this site. I don't think xenon foots the bill for this site to have people saying f**k to eachother on every post and talking bout how they broke up, that is what they have Jerry Springer for


----------



## cfreddy (Nov 22, 2002)

We really need to get rid of this swear filter. This sh|t could have been much more entertaining. BTW, if I ever get in a fight with an ex girlfriend on a web board, please shoot me.


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

Cool it you two... Use pm or email, not the thread itself. k? ???


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> ...but you can't change the way it happened...you just f**king can't, ok????....everything that was done was because of the fact that you wanted it to f**king change!!!! I DID NOT WANT TO CHANGE ANYTHING! YOU WANTED IT TO F**KING CHANGE! YOU WANTED EVERYTHING YOUR WAY! EVERY F**KING THING! END OF F**KING DISCUSSION! IT WONT CHANGE, NOR WILL IT EVER CHANGE BECAUSE IT HAS BE EMBEDDED IN MY HEART FOR ETERNITY!


now thats what i can LOVE :rasp:


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

...i didn't post the thread...i didn't want my personal issues posted all over the web...i didn't want any of this drama all up in everyone of your faces, for that i apologize...but i posted my opinion...so hate me if you want, i dont care!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> ...i didn't post the thread...i didn't want my personal issues posted all over the web...i didn't want any of this drama all up in everyone of your faces, for that i apologize...but i posted my opinion...so hate me if you want, i dont care!


honestly i didn't know this thread was about you until you replied.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

oops....i done f**ked up the web-based soap opera drama. DAMN!


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

thePACK said:


> USMC*sPiKeY* said:
> 
> 
> > ...i didn't post the thread...i didn't want my personal issues posted all over the web...i didn't want any of this drama all up in everyone of your faces, for that i apologize...but i posted my opinion...so hate me if you want, i dont care!
> ...


I did not either, Did she no that you were part of this board or did you no that was her at first Because of the thrend before she had made about this. That is messed up. I would be pretty pissed off to man. I think they should just lock this, All this is to personal to be on the web.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

lets just say i noticed the signature quote and knew who it was :







:


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

See this wouldnt be happening had someone kept SMTT thread and not deleted it...of how people should keep there drama at home and not bring it to the forum. Or stuff like the above happens


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

what's wrong with a little web-based soap opera? ??? it'll bring new people to pfury


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Yeah, all the *wrong* people.. ???


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Yeah, all the *wrong* people.. ???


i come to this site to learn and bullshyt not to listen to people
talk about there home issues


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

.....i caught my babymama cheatin on my brother with my uncle, and my uncle gots my sister pregnant, but its not his child...i dunno what to do? ??? :laughlong:


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

Well one time iwas in the 2nd grade and The Winston Cup driver Ward Burton's daughter was in the 3rd. Well she was in my mom's class and me and her were talking about who our favorite racecar driver was ( i not know who her dad was). I told her i like Jeff Gordon she said i like my dad. I told her dad doesnt race and if he did he wouldnt win. I felt so stupid and i still do. I ended up going out with her a few times last year and she was nasty. At least she looked good. O well i just felt dumd.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Hmmmm, For some reason I subconciously ignored this thread....now I know why  :laughlong:


----------

